# Triton routers - what do you think?



## tdale (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a Triton 3 1/4 Hp router, for my router table. I have two routers, but they are both very basic and cheap, and aren't good enough for other than basic plunge routing. 

I've read some reviews of the Triton, and they range from "fantastic" to "junk".... I make electric guitars, and will be using it mainly with a flush trim bit, to rout the outline of necks and bodies, and occasionally some other work. 

What are your thoughts about Triton?


----------



## Paul Sonnichsen (Oct 3, 2010)

I bought one from Woodcraft in November. Had to return the first one because of a fault with the plunge mechanism. They gladly refunded without question. I purchased the router because of the adjustment mechanism while mounted on my router table. I have not been disappointed. The soft start and low noise level of operation are a real treat. So far I am very satisfied. Paul


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Tommy,

I have had a Triton TRA001 for many years and had no problems do far.

I use mine only in a table and its does not get a lot of use, The newer models have through the table height adjustment as well as above the table bit changes without the need of an additional lift.. I would recommend 100% for in table use.

Remember to remove the plunge spring for table use, as recommended by Triton.


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a Triton MOF 001 router, I bought for a Triton router table and am happy with it. In the table it is better than my Makita as you can change the bits and adjust the hight with out crawling underneath the table.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

I also bought the 3 1/4 HP Triton router for table use from Woodcraft last fall for all the reasons mentioned. It has received rave ratings, but alas it is still in the box. (daughter and family is staying with us for awhile, meaning too much #%^€ is stored in garage workshop. Rest of comments on that are more appropriate for a mental health blog -- smiling)

I wanna make dust.


----------



## c-123 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Triton Routers*

I have used a triton router for several years and have had no problems. The ablilty to raise and lower and change the bit from the table top is the reason for buying one without having had my hands on it. It has not been used as a hand held yet.
1 Triton
2 Ryobi RE600
4 or 5 Craftsman 1/4"
4 or 5 Black & Decker 1/4"
1 Dremel 1/8" 

David:moil:


----------



## WoodNutPat (Feb 22, 2012)

I've had this router for about 5 years now. mounted it in a table, it was fine for a while than started to give me all kinds of problems finally ended up breaking a piece off, tried to get replacement parts that were very hard to find it in the USA, that took forever to get...so i unmounted it and bought a porter cable 7518 and a lift,, now much happier with no problems. and now use my triton as a handheld when i use large bits.


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

Tommy,

I have 2 of their routers, both the 2 1/4 and 3 1/4 HP models, and am VERY pleased with their performance, soft start, and low noise. For the price, I think you will be pleased .

Gerry


----------



## rayc (Jan 15, 2012)

I bought my triton tra001 to replace my crapsman 31/4hp and it's miles ahead of it. They are a sweet router for under the table.


----------



## tdale (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks! I went ahead and ordered it on friday. Hopefully I'll have it tomorrow. Now I need to buy some bits and build a table!


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought this Accessories kit so I could have the winder handle.

Triton Tools | Triton | TGA150 | Accessories Kit


----------



## dougcornish (Mar 9, 2012)

Mark, Triton products seem to have become less available in Oz. Did you purchase on line?


----------



## wm460 (Feb 12, 2012)

Doug, I bought the kit at the last wood show in Adelaide in 2910.
Just had a look at Triton website and seen that kinchrome is the Aust distributor now.

Web: www.kincrome.com.au


Here you go from carbatec.

http://www.carbatec.com.au/main_page/product_info/products_id/19368


----------

